# Confidence with your appearance.



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Who has confidence with their appearance besides me? I think that's one of the better qualities I have. I think I'm very good looking and don't worry about my looks at all usually.


----------



## AndCounting (Dec 20, 2013)

Me  It took 24 years for me to get that confidence tho. 1 year later and still feelin cute ::hair pat::


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Never have, never will, and never want to.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I have confidence in my appearance, but the rest of my life is a total disaster.


----------



## Despot (Sep 12, 2013)

MidnightBlu said:


> Who has confidence with their appearance besides me? I think that's one of the better qualities I have. I think I'm very good looking and don't worry about my looks at all usually.


Got the same thing!


----------



## AndCounting (Dec 20, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> Never have, never will, and never want to.


o.0 You don't want to? Why?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

AndCounting said:


> o.0 You don't want to? Why?


Because i'm ugly, obviously.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I didn't even realize I was decent looking until about a year or so ago. I always figured I was ugly, because I'm lanky. Even when I look in the mirror, I just don't see what everyone else sees.


----------



## AndCounting (Dec 20, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> Because i'm ugly, obviously.


You are probably better-looking than you think. I was ugly until I turned 18 and it took me years to finally feel as pretty as everyone else said I was.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Nope. Working on coming to terms with it never being one of my stronger aspects but it's tough when it seems to be half the battle in getting a date.

I guess I see looks as sort of a 'get out of jail free' card. Because being an average man with SA will ruin any chance at getting dates. Being a good looking man with SA, you still have a shot.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

AndCounting said:


> You are probably better-looking than you think. I was ugly until I turned 18 and it took me years to finally feel as pretty as everyone else said I was.


Not everyone gets told they're pretty/beautiful/attractive.... most of us with insecurities about our looks never get told that, hence the insecurity in the first place.


----------



## AndCounting (Dec 20, 2013)

euphoria04 said:


> Not everyone gets told they're pretty/beautiful/attractive.... most of us with insecurities about our looks never get told that, hence the insecurity in the first place.


Even if you aren't, there are ways to give off the illusion of being more attractive. Such as having a good style, or if you're a girl, makeup as well.

If you can't do either, having confidence in other areas will make you more attractive. However since this thread is simply about appearance it feels pointless to mention it.


----------



## Guigo (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm confident about my looks, I would go as far to say I am most confident about it than anything else... but that doesn't help it when you see an ugly... BUT... confident-about-THEMSELVES-sleek-talking-guy being more successful than me. Looks really don't matter.. even though I'm super handsome


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

My appearance used to eat at me a lot but at this point in my life it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

I Really don't care that much about my looks to be honest. As long as I have my 5 senses I am good.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

AndCounting said:


> You are probably better-looking than you think. I was ugly until I turned 18 and it took me years to finally feel as pretty as everyone else said I was.


Actually, i'm genuinely ugly, and was bullied for almost 10 years over my looks. I've been called ugly far more than being called pretty. I try and look well put-together, but my hideous face distracts from all that, so there's no way I can become more confident. I'd rather just accept my looks and deal with it.


----------



## AndCounting (Dec 20, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> Actually, i'm genuinely ugly, and was bullied for almost 10 years over my looks. I've been called ugly far more than being called pretty. I try and look well put-together, but my hideous face distracts from all that, so there's no way I can become more confident. I'd rather just accept my looks and deal with it.


I know someone who is genuinely ugly but she has a lot of confidence in her looks and has a really cute, nice boyfriend because of it...and she isn't even a nice person lol! I don't know how she did it, but if you don't want to have confidence in the looks department, definitely try to build self-confidence for other qualities about you. Since you are on SA you are probably looking to do that already, though. I'm probably not telling you anything you haven't heard


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

tbyrfan said:


> Actually, i'm genuinely ugly, and was bullied for almost 10 years over my looks. I've been called ugly far more than being called pretty. I try and look well put-together, but my hideous face distracts from all that, so there's no way I can become more confident. I'd rather just accept my looks and deal with it.


I've seen at least one pic of you. You are not ugly.Far from it.


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm confident with my appearance when only alone , but when with people nope!


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

My face? Yeah. Body....nahhhh!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_I'm also very confident with my appearance and consider myself good-looking. I'm vain as well, so I'm very focused on my appearance and I'm always well-dressed wherever I go. Too bad I have no inner confidence though, so I won't be able to get a girlfriend anyway._


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I do not feel confident at all. I always find problems with every part of my appearance. I just try really hard to not think about it or else Id be feeling even more insecure all the time. I dont really know how to accept my looks though.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> I do not feel confident at all. I always find problems with every part of my appearance. I just try really hard to not think about it or else Id be feeling even more insecure all the time. I dont really know how to accept my looks though.


_I hope you don't mind, but I saw some of your photo's and I have to say, you look great ^^. Try focusing on the positive aspects of your appearance instead of the negatives._


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Absolutely have no confidence in my appearance whatsoever. No confidence in my personality either. So, that leaves me with... :blank


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pompeii said:


> Absolutely have no confidence in my appearance whatsoever. No confidence in my personality either. So, that leaves me with... :blank


Your fabulous wit and intellect. :b


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Pompeii said:


> Absolutely have no confidence in my appearance whatsoever. No confidence in my personality either. So, that leaves me with... :blank


You can always borrow some of the confidence I have in your appearance and personality!


----------



## msh (Mar 19, 2012)

None. I cringe every time I see the reflection of my face.


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Much more than I was a couple years ago. Taking acne medication, getting contact lenses, and losing some weight have given me a much better image of myself. Still hate when I have to wear glasses though.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Not at all. I'm definitely ugly and have really ugly features. It sucks. 

Although I would say my SA is not influenced by my looks that much. But of course it still isn't good to be considered unattractive anyway


----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)

Apoc Revolution said:


> _I'm also very confident with my appearance and consider myself good-looking. I'm vain as well, so I'm very focused on my appearance and I'm always well-dressed wherever I go. Too bad I have no inner confidence though, so I won't be able to get a girlfriend anyway._


That's me as well


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Sometimes i think I'm really good looking..sometimes lol


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I think it peaked in my early 20's now it's on a gradual decline, I don't anticipate a resurgence.


----------



## Senpai (Sep 20, 2013)

For me it really depends on the day. Lately, though, I feel like I look better. I've been taking better care of myself.


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

Im pretty confident with my looks as well. I know Im not ugly but I know Im not straight up gorgeous.


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

Confidence in regards to my appearance varies from day to day, and from interaction to interaction. Sometimes I'll feel like the most handsome man on Earth and other days I'd feel so hideous that I don't want to be seen at all. Most of this has to do with the way people react to me, especially those of the opposite sex. 

During my schooling years and even now in uni, girls have acted peculiarly around me; a common example is changing their seating position to one that is besides me when there are plenty of empty places around, often coming from a noticeably distant seat (eg. across the room, an aisle further down the lecture theatre). Apart from the anxiety this causes me, I'd end up feeling pretty good about myself because the natural conclusion I'd reach from this would be that I'm attractive. However, girls in the past have called me ugly before; sometimes straight to my face. Examples like asking for me specifically, commenting about me while I'm in ear shot, and asking to borrow my things (all this from people who I've just met or are complete strangers) just confuses me even more. At the very least, I think I look different and noticeable; ugly or not.

Beauty is subjective, obviously, so this shouldn't bother me at all but due to my low self esteem and constant need for acceptance and validation, this just results in a constantly fluctuating perception of myself.


----------



## raquelmonroe (May 18, 2010)

I would say Im definitely confident in the looks department but it wasn't until a few years ago that I started believing what people were telling me. Like others have said, if only my inner self matched the outside I'd be set. I sometimes get paranoid in public though when guys approach me because it takes me out of my comfort zone and makes me feel like an anxious mess D:


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I never have and never will

I dress scruffy because I have a scruffy looking face. Im ugly and I look like I've just woke up all the time. Ihave poor posture as well and I've been told I look quasimodo a few times.

If somebody did say im good looking, I wouldn't believe. It would either be a sympathy comment or the fact that they just need glasses. Real people tell the truth, it might not be nice but I can respect what they say, at least they have the balls to say it how it is.


----------



## FindThePositives (Dec 16, 2013)

Confident in my face. Not with my body (acne on some parts), until it clears up Im staying a virgin. I'm skinny in t-shirts. Never will you see me around school not wearing a hoody or sweater.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Not even close. Mirrors ruin my day.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Most of my life I would have said I was ugly, and most of my life I was actually fat.

Now before I lost any weight, I started shaving my head, and I felt a lot cooler like that for some reason.

Then I lost a good chunk of the fat, another 20lbs to go, maybe even 30, but if I hold it in I pass for reasonably trim.


So above all else, losing weight has put me at peace with my look. I lift a few weights, but can't get ripped due to a back injury sadly.....otherwise with my shaved head and being a bit older, I'd be like the Jason Statham type


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm slowly building up confidence. Growing up I always felt kind of insecure about how I looked, and to be honest I never even really realized because that's just how I always felt. After working out more often, putting more effort into finding clothes that fit my body type and reflect my style, wearing make up, etc. I began to realize how important appearance is.

It kind of sucks that people judge right away based on someone's appearance, but that doesn't necessarily have to be a bad thing. I kind of see it now as a way of people expressing themselves. Clothes make a statement, hairstyle says a lot about personality, etc. It's definitely helped me gain more confidence, and it sort of gave me this domino effect. The more confident I felt, the more approachable I was, the more comfortable I became with myself, and it became easier to meet new people and make new friends.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I've gotten a little more confident. Exercise has been helping. I also have better posture.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I used to beat myself up over my appearance when I was younger, especially around middle school and high school (typical). In middle school I was ridiculed and teased for my appearance. I had hand me down clothes, mostly -- let me tell you, faded high-waist jeans from the late nineties with frumpy T-shirts that say "pepsi" on them (I don't even like pepsi) and barely cover your belly button are not attractive. I also happened to be really atrocious looking. I'm not joking. Every time I look at a picture of me from 6th grade on, I have to cringe. My hair hangs limply, ragged, my clothes are frumpy, my glasses are small and lay crooked across my nose, the shadow of hair on my upper lip is striking, and I barely know how to smile with my ugly buck teeth. Still, ugly or not, I don't think I deserved to be made the butt of every joke. "I dare you to ask Alex Tran out." "Ew, are you kidding me?" The time I was faked asked out to the dance in front of a bunch of peers. They even made a song about me in late elementary school. It wasn't even creative. It mostly consisted of my name being repeated in an annoying tune, while they made insulting motions at me. 

Eugh, I'm getting carried away. Anyway, I am slowly gaining confidence in my appearance, especially since I cut my hair. And, narcissistic as it may be, I have gained loads of confidence from comments on photos I post here on SAS. I am beginning to accept comments that I'm "cute." 

However, those are just for photos, which I stage meticulously. In real life, I have considerable anxiety about how I look (but it is not the priority). I do have confidence in how I dress, now, though. I think I dress sort of cool. Reaching the point where I don't give a **** about how I dress. I won't compromise my style for anyone, and it feels ****ing good. No more dresses on special occasions. No more skirts. No more tank tops. No more "girly" stuff being pushed by my relatives.


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

I feel okay about my looks... but mainly when I'm home, lol. When I'm around strangers, I automatically compare myself to every girl I see and find some reason to feel poorly about myself.


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

Some days. Depending on if I have my hair just right, my beard just right, see myself in the right angle, in the right light, I think I look pretty damn good in the face department, my beard gives the illusion of a really strong manly face in some pictures I've seen in the right angle, I know a lot of girls don't like beards but I'm keeping it because I'm just not happy with how I look without it.

Body wise I hate my body. I'm short, horrible posture, ridiculously out of proportion body parts(long skinny forearms, big palms short stubby baby fingers, shoulders too big, barrel chest, big butt, small feet, huge knees) and I'm hairy as a gorilla.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

ChuckyFinster said:


> I feel okay about my looks... but mainly when I'm home, lol. When I'm around strangers, I automatically compare myself to every girl I see and find some reason to feel poorly about myself.


:squeeze you're pretty!


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

Peregrínus said:


> :squeeze you're pretty!


Thanks, buddy! :hs


----------



## Mikebissle (Oct 24, 2011)

I didn't give my appearance much thought either way as a kid. As a teenager I had the normal insecurities, especially being fat and taller than everyone else. Now I guess I'm back to the mindset I had before—I don't go out looking like a bum but being attractive doesn't matter to me either way.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I care more about my personality than appearance. Though appearance is important for jobs and stuff because you need to make a good impression.


----------



## Lensa (Mar 12, 2010)

I used to think I was ugly but in the past few months I've started to realize that I'm pretty ****ing cute.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I see myself in different ways alternating from ugly to pretty. I just dont have a sense of identity.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm not ugly but I'm a little below average.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm definitely confident that I'm unattractive.


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm very confident on my appearance when I'm alone but when Im with somebody else, not anymore


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I don't, but now that I'm more conscious about my appearance I feel a little more confident. Sometimes I don't think I look completely horrible and over the last few months I have bought clothes that compliments my look and I have actually gotten a compliment for how I dressed, which is a first.

I have a very long way to go until I'm confident in my appearance but its nice to not feel like a monster 24/7


----------



## CookieCrumble (Oct 26, 2012)

In general I am confident with it, I don't worry so much about my appearance, only my hair hehe. 

On daily basis it changes alot. One time I think I really look cute, but then in public I don't feel socially confident so also I get to feel bad about my appearance. But I do think I actually look fine/good


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

I guess it's a mix of rarely being called ugly (well, to my face anyway) and just being used to looking at my face. For as long as I can remember, I've 'acted' in front of it and imagined different situations and facial expressions. It's something I like about myself, but never talk about it since I don't want to come off as self-absorbed or something.

The same goes for if someone does call me ugly, I won't really care. They don't see my face like I do--in different shading, angles, etc. There are times when my hair's messy and my face is just not its best. But that will never mean I'm ugly overall.


----------



## Lizzy84 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sometimes I feel attractive. Mostly I just don't care. I'm related to models, which probably doesn't help as I compare myself directly to them!

I still have 'weird freak' syndrome from highschool. I was definitely an ugly duckling type. In school I was chubby and lanky at different points (never a normal size), wore thick glasses, had bad teeth, really pale skin with terrible acne and odd taste in clothes! I was also a massive nerd and really clumsy! Worst combination ever! 

As I've got older, I've had things fixed (or they have just corrected themselves - like my skin) and my body has filled out or flattened in all the right places. So now I probably look okay. But inside my head I still think I'm that weird 14 year old kid, so I'll never consider myself great looking. I'm just not a freak any more and I'm happy enough with that!


----------



## nightheron (Sep 30, 2013)

My confidence in my appearance hovers around absolute zero. As for the rest of me, my confidence is pretty good, I learned long ago to love who I am on the inside and be secure with who I am for the most part, but when it comes to appearance, forget it. I feel like I'm the ugliest guy around.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Y'all are beautiful, attractive men and women, for it is I who is the truly hideous one! Gather round and channel forth your insecure feelings and transfer them to me so that I can destroy these useless detrimental thoughts when I cross over into the afterlife!

Sigh...


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Hmmm... nah, I'm actually p. ugly, mostly due to my massively thinning hair which tends to be more unsightly on a woman than it is on a guy, so I guess I'm screwed. Oh well! :clap


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

It helps that the majority of women around here look really crappy, even though that's not very nice to say. In nice clothes, with my hair and makeup done I feel above average.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I've never felt confident with my appearance. I look like a heroin addict and have a hunched back so yeah no girl will ever be interested in me.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

You aren't fat or really that bad looking...


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

I learned to love it.


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

i'm not 100% happy with my appearance like i'm still not that comfortable showing my picture to people online if i know them, ik i'm not ugly but i don't think i'm anything special!


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

Not ugly=attractive, when it comes to women.


----------

